# The Nursery



## orchid527 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just finished watering and thought I would share a photo. The light rack is a homemade job with lights from Lowes strapped onto a rack from Costco. I think the total cost was about $140. I keep all of my seedlings here for the first year or so. The room has less temperature and humidity extremes than the greenhouse.

There are 66 community pots from many different crosses, most of which are kovachii hybrids, hangianum hybrids or multiflorals remade with anitum. Most of the rest are a good mix of multis, parvis, species and alba.

I really do enjoy watching them grow and it will be a lot of fun when they start blooming for the first time.

Mike


----------



## eggshells (Jun 7, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, very good! 
Looks like my new shelves are on a road trip.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2014)

nice healthy seedlings! you will need lots of space soon!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 7, 2014)

Great idea with the zipper bags! I have always struggled with domes when trying to offer added humidity! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice setup!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like a great setup!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 7, 2014)

I like the zip-lockidea, too! And I like the trays.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice setup indeed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

What will you do when they all need individual pots and more space???


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2014)

Great looking babies and the whole set up looks very clean and neat. I like
that. Well Dot, he could sell some to us!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice set up! It looks similar to what I used to grow my plants prior to moving into the greenhouse. I seem to recall I had better results growing small seedlings in the house on light carts as compared to the greenhouse. Seedling mortality was lower and overall growth was faster.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice, clean and organized. If anyone has not gotten seedlings from Mike, they are always in excellent condition.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2014)

abax said:


> Great looking babies and the whole set up looks very clean and neat. I like
> that. Well Dot, he could sell some to us!


Hehe! Could happen...


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry all for the delay in responding. I've been hiking in the Grand Canyon for most of this past week and just got back late last night.

Dot, I think I will be OK when they go to individual 2 inch pots, but I won't have enough space when they become larger. I am glad they don't grow as fast as phals. 

I will likely list some of these for sale or trade when they are a little larger and clearly well established. I think at the end of summer as the weather begins to cool a bit would be a good time.

Chad, thanks for the kind words. The plants I got from you in the last trade were also healthy and well grown.

Paphreek, I agree. More survive if they are allowed to establish in the controlled environment beneath the lights. The greenhouse gets too hot and dry during the hottest days of summer for newly deflasked plants.

Regarding the plastic trays, they are a perfect size for these racks and they were cheap from an online cafeteria supply company. I move the trays to a sink area and water all of the pots individually. It takes about 15 minutes two times per week.

Mike


----------

